# Saving on Photoshop problem



## babyjeezie (Oct 16, 2006)

*Saving on Photoshop*

*I just created an image with many layers and am trying to save it but it keeps saying "Could not save because of a disk error". It's happened before and the only way i could save it was in GIF format but then I lose all the layers. This time i realy would rather not lose all the layers. Is there any way to fix this problem without discarding layers???:4-thatsba *


----------



## babyjeezie (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm having trouble saving on Photoshop. I have a multi-layered image and it will only let me save it as a gif but I don't want to lose all the layers by doing so. I'm on a Mac G4 tower. It is Photoshop CS2. When I try to save it says "Could not save because of disk error". What is the problem and how can I fix it (hopefully without losing all layers)? Thank you.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you trying to save it as a PSD file?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

What kind of shape is your hard drive in?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you tried a "save as" yet, with a different name and in a different location?


----------

